# black on my roots



## oppan (Feb 7, 2013)

hi, im wondering if anyone can help me, the roots in my hydro system are starting to get black spots, ive added H2O2 and it made it worse, i dont think its root rot from what i have read, no brown, just black spots


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to Slippertalk, oppan.

A good photograph of the roots would be very helpful for us to help you.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2013)

A picture is good. Is it a slipper orchid? Welcome


----------



## gonewild (Feb 7, 2013)

If you are growing hydroponically it could be black algae.


----------



## oppan (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah black algae describes it, im growing with aeroponics, how do you get rid of black algae? seems it likes the extra O2 when i added the H2O2, im not letting any light in coz i never see green algae


----------



## gonewild (Feb 8, 2013)

I had a planted aquarium that got black algae. I never was able to get rid of it. Applying H2O2 kills it but never all of it so it grows back. The main thing is to correct the problem that causes it to grow and that is probably a chemical balance. I don't know if it will be a problem on your roots.


----------



## oppan (Feb 11, 2013)

i have read that h2o2 also kills beneficial things for the roots, i think ill have to start over and do a good cleaning, thanks for your help, let me know if anyone has other solutions


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 11, 2013)

did you contact a hydroponics shop?


----------

